# spinning guides wanted



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

anyone got a set of 'k' guides for 11' rod?...25 down to 8.....6 or 7*of them....double or single foot.......new or lightly used


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Mud hole


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

thanks.....I know where to get them retail I was looking to save a few pennies........


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Fish

Do you still need guides? I got a bunch.

Let me know


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

just got some Fuji alconite guides.
interested in sic guides but price is high.
do you have double foot sic guides in 30-16-12-8(4)?
if so what is cost?


----------



## Jtun5608 (Oct 21, 2014)

Fish I sent you a pm


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

got it........will call tommorrow


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed


----------

